# Chlorhexidine solution



## kupo969 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting a milk snake soon (my first) and I read that Chlorhexidine is a great solution, but I have some questions. To clean the cage, do I spray this solution, whipe, *and that is it*? No need to air out the cage? Run water through it?

Also, how long does this solution last when mixed? Only going to have one snake and don't want to make a gallon of this stuff and not even use half of it.


----------



## ballpython2 (Feb 12, 2009)

kupo969 said:


> I'm getting a milk snake soon (my first) and I read that Chlorhexidine is a great solution, but I have some questions. To clean the cage, do I spray this solution, whipe, *and that is it*? No need to air out the cage? Run water through it?
> 
> Also, how long does this solution last when mixed? Only going to have one snake and don't want to make a gallon of this stuff and not even use half of it.


I dont even know what this stuff is but when it comes to my animals i clean out and let it air  dry  regardless of what it is im usin to clean


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 12, 2009)

I always clean and the rinse with water with this solution.
EDIT: Oh and I let the solution sit for 10 minutes before wiping just to be sure but I don't think that's instructions from the manufacturer


----------



## kupo969 (Feb 12, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> I dont even know what this stuff is but when it comes to my animals i clean out and let it air  dry  regardless of what it is im usin to clean


It's the main ingredient in Nolvasan (disinfectant), if you've used this then you have used chlorhexidine.


----------



## Craig (Feb 13, 2009)

Chlorhexidine is used heavily in the medical (human and vet) industry. The concentrated solution should be diluted to clean animal cages and surfaces. The proper dilution is *100ml water:1 gallon chlorhex.* The best method of application is to use a spray bottle and wipe it down after (letting it sit as mentioned above is a really awesome idea!!) 

You might be able to order it online. Otherwise have your vet order some for you.


----------



## kupo969 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I did some extensive research and found these two very informative links:

http://www.redtailboas.com/forum/boa-care/24061-chlorhexidine.html


http://www.anapsid.org/disinfectants.html

Apparently it is fine to spray, wipe, and no need to rinse with water(although I WILL rinse the water bowl).

From the second link: "*...4-6 tablespoons of Nolvasan per gallon of water*"

According to what the people say on that forum, it's the best way to disinfect.

Edit: FYI, Nolvasan is just a name brand for Chlorhexidine. I'm getting a generic version of it. It is the exact same thing.


----------



## Red Eyes (Feb 13, 2009)

Which solution are you getting? 

There is Nolvasan (chlorhexidine diacetate) that can be used to control viruses (3 ounces per gallon of water) or when disinfecting (1 ounce per gallon of water) http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?pf%5Fid=68302&gift=False&0=product%5Ffamily%2Easp%2Cfamily%5Fid%3D345%26Tree%3D%2CNolvasan%20%7C%20Nolvasan%2DS&HSLB=False&mscssid=0CF78323873D742608104AC096CF96E4. 

Then there is Chlorhexidine Disinfectant (2% chlorhexidine gluconate) which is used to disinfect http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/farm/chlorhexidine.html?E+scstore. 

Here's what the Bean Farm has to say about both products http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=5214971.29216&product=Health_Care&user4=Disinfectants/Cleaners&xm=on. 

As you can see there is a difference in uses and prices. You can get the Nolvasan or Nolvasan S (S just means scented)  at Tractor Supply companys http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10551&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&pageSize=16&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&error1=&ip_text=nolvasan&ip_textHH=nolvasan&ip_requestUri=ProductDisplay&ip_categoryId=&ip_mode=&ip_perPage=20.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 13, 2009)

2 things to remember.
1) remove all solid organic materials before you spray (poop, bedding, etc).  These solids render the  disinfecting agent inert when it comes in contact with chlorhexadine.
2) Never use Chlorhexadine on any type of amphibian cages or materials...it's lethal to them.

Other than that it's one of the safest and most effective cleaners.  It's even used very effectively to treat mouthrot (stomatitis) in snakes.


----------



## Craig (Feb 13, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> 2 things to remember.
> 1) remove all solid organic materials before you spray (poop, bedding, etc).  These solids render the  disinfecting agent inert when it comes in contact with chlorhexadine.
> 2) Never use Chlorhexadine on any type of amphibian cages or materials...it's lethal to them.
> 
> Other than that it's one of the safest and most effective cleaners.  It's even used very effectively to treat mouthrot (stomatitis) in snakes.


It does not "treat" Stomatitis it is used as a debriding agent. Stomatitis is ONLY effectively treated with systemic antibiotics. Chlorhex. just helps remove the necrotic material and clean the area.


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 13, 2009)

I just switched to using  Chlorhexidine Disinfectant (2% chlorhexidine gluconate) to spot clean all my ball python tubs and I am very happy to make the switch. I still use bleach/water mix to completely clean cages/hides/water bowels. If you read the directions for diacetate it says warning: Do not get on skin, spray on animals, in your eyes, do not injest, use in a well aired room (don't breath in). That does not sound like a simple spot cleaner but a total cleaner like bleach. I got a gallon jug shipped to my house for $18 including shipping of the gluconate 2%.

Gluconate: just wipe, not much of a smell when diluted. No problems with getting it on your skin, no problems smelling it, you can spray on your animals (even in their mouth).
Diacetate: I would wash down well with water IMO. Don't know about the smell but if it says on the label not to breath in then it must be pretty strong. If you get a chance to read the label on the Nolvasan (diacetate) at tractor supply I would recomend you do it. The warnings for that stuff is scary. This is the stuff I had first to spot clean, took it home (before reading warnings) asked about it on BP.net and took it back and ordered the gluconate. Not worth the risks IMO. especially if you are just spot cleaning and don't have a bad virus or bacterial outbreak or something. Just my thoughts.

http://www.proexotics.com/store/product.php?productid=16192&cat=249&page=2 This is what pro exotics says about gluconate (this is what they use, if you look on their gallon jug it says chlorhexidine gluconate 2%).


----------



## kupo969 (Feb 13, 2009)

@UrbanJungles - I never dare to use any type of solution on amphibians. I only use soap and _plenty_ of hot water.

Thanks for pointing that out *Red Eyes* and *Boanerges*, I did not know there were two different kinds. This is what I purchased to try out since I ordered my hides from there:

http://www.reptilebasics.com/Chlorhexadine-16oz-p-16137.html

It is indeed Gluconate, I guess I lucked out on that one. o.o


----------

